# Race to Sub-30 3x3



## Skeansopolis (Apr 16, 2017)

The Rules are simple. Complete all 12 scrambles and use the following example to post your times. Videos of your solves are also welcome! Please follow the standard WCA regulations while solving.
Example:

Avg. 5: 30.45, Avg. 12: 35.87
1. 33.33
2. 37.89
3. 30.15
4. 32.34
5. 35.72
6. 31.92
etc., etc. until you get all 12 times.

Please use the following scrambles:

1. D2 B' U F2 D R' D2 L B D B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 D L2 U R2
2. F2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 F R' U' L' D' B2 F2 U' F U R
3. D' R2 L F2 L D' R' F' U L' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 R'
4. D' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U L F U B' D' R' F' U R'
5. R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D U L2 F2 D' L U B2 L B' U2 F' U' F'
6. F' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' B' F' U' L2 U' B U
7. U R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U L' U2 L D B2 D2 L' B' D'
8. U2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' R' B' R F' D L' R2 B' R'
9. R2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L U B U' R' D U' F' R' F
10. F D L2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L U2 F' U B' L F R'
11. R B2 R F2 U2 R U2 L D2 L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 L B' U F R2
12. D F2 L' B R2 F' R' U2 B L F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 16, 2017)

But there is already a race to sub 30 that was JUST posted in.


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 16, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> But there is already a race to sub 30 that was JUST posted in.


Okay I didnt know that thx for letting me know. i guess you just dont have to post here then


----------

